# customizing stuff



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

does anyone do this and how do they go about doing it. I want to change my goggles im thinking about spray painting them but i dont want it to flake or crack. has anyone tried it or done it to any other gear they have?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

flaking and cracking can actually be a pretty damn cool effect depending on your goggles' original color/pattern.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know if thats such a good idea. The only thing i've ever spray painted are my shirts.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

im planning on spray painting my helmet using a stencil that im going to print out and tape on...ill let you know how that goes


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

yay nrg (and nivek)


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

ya i have black eg2s (which i got for 60 bucks woo) ill prolly just taped them up and try it maybe my bindings to


----------

